# Các diễn đàn khác > Mua sắm >  Áo phông kenpas ( Nam, nữ)  - thời trang outdoor Việt

## huong nguyen

*Áo phông cộc tay Kenpas*

Giá niêm yết: 180.000 VNĐ

Kenpas là thương hiệu tiên phong trong lĩnh vực sản xuất đồ Outdoor tại Việt nam, với mục đích đem đến cho người tiêu dùng những sản phẩm do chính người  Việt sản xuất, với chất lượng tốt và chi phí hợp lý. Các sản phẩm của Kenpas được ưa chuộng bởi chất lượng, kiểu dáng mẫu mã phong phú đa dạng, màu sắc tươi sáng phù hợp với các hoạt động du lịch dã ngoại, hơn hết là tính ứng dụng và hiệu suất sử dụng mà nó đem lại cho người tiêu dùng.
- Chất liệu: Áo phông nữ cộc tay Kenpas A03 được sản xuất từ chất liệu thun Cotton 4 chiều với tính năng nổi bật là thoáng mát, thấm hút mồ hôi rất tốt, khả năng co dãn tốt . Mang lại cho bạn vẻ trẻ trung và năng động

- Hướng dẫn bảo quản:
+ Không dùng các chất tẩy mạnh để làm sạch áo
+ Là áo ở nhiệt độ thấp và có hơi nước
+ Tránh phơi trực tiếp dưới ánh nắng mặt trời
+ Nên giặt bằng tay để đảm bảo độ bền và màu sắc của áo

- Thông số :
+ Màu sắc: Xanh da trời
+ Kích cỡ: S – XL (Nữ)
+ Hãng sản xuất: Kenpas
+ Xuất xứ: Việt Nam

* Công ty cổ phần Kenpas Việt Nam*   Địa chỉ: Tầng 3, Tòa nhà Minh Thu, Số 92 Phố Hoàng Ngân, Quận Cầu Giấy, Hà Nội   Điện thoại: 043. 555 3531/32   Email: info@kenpas.com   Hotline: 0936 453 257 (Ms Thủy) ; 0936 379 199 (Mr Hưng)

----------


## dung89

Nhìn không rõ hình lém

----------

